# Veterans Career Expo - Houston - OCT 12



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

FRIDAY OCT 12 - - Veterans Career Expo

sponsored by Texas Veterans Commission

http://tvc.texas.gov/Home.aspx

LOCATION: Houston Community College Southeast Campus

9am - 2pm

POC. Keith Curtis, 713-953-9211 ext. 2285
:texasflag


----------

